# Tiny white spots...



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

Just curious, 2 of my hens layed their first eggs today, but they have tiny white spots on the shells. What dies rhat mean?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they're not raised it's just where color didn't get laid down on the egg. It's probably nothing to be concerned with. 

Good that you noticed though. Those small things can mean something more many times.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> If they're not raised it's just where color didn't get laid down on the egg. It's probably nothing to be concerned with.
> 
> Good that you noticed though. Those small things can mean something more many times.


I feed them egg layers crumble, dried black fly larve, live grasshoppers, ground corn, herbs and fresh vegetables, should i add ground oyster shell too? The shells are pretty hard already though.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

Farmer Reese said:


> I feed them egg layers crumble, dried black fly larve, live grasshoppers, ground corn, herbs and fresh vegetables, should i add ground oyster shell too? The shells are pretty hard already though.


I also let them free range in my backyard on the grass and weeds around my backyard once a week, just to get exercise


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Easy on the treats. You want them to eat more of their feed because it's got the balanced nutrition they need. You only need to add extra calcium if the shells are thin.

I didn't know this until recently but the color on the eggs is only on the surface. Somewhere in the building of the egg they lay down a layer of color. Since they're both new layers they didn't quite get it totally covered. Like I said, nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## boonk (13 d ago)

I have a question to add but im assuming just because its winter when i touch the eggs they turn orange


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Huh?


I have another new hen laying today....it was a pink egg. So three birds, three sizes and three colors







...I'm soo excited. I love it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Won't be long and you're going to be wondering what to do with all of them. Your neighbors might end up being your best friends as expensive as eggs are right now.


----------



## boonk (13 d ago)

@robin416 
so I can give them eggs because i dont eat eggs


----------



## boonk (13 d ago)

also is it okay if i geven them an egg as a treat every couple months


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@boonk, yes you can give eggs to your neighbors. Or co-workers.

If you feed any eggs back to the girls hard boil them first and chop them up.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Fried scrambled eggs is easy to do, too.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

imnukensc said:


> Fried scrambled eggs is easy to do, too.


I built a new nest box,


























the eggs roll firward, so the chickens don't step on them.


----------



## boonk (13 d ago)

POST MORE PICTURE OF CAT


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Farmer Reese said:


> I built a new nest box,
> View attachment 46043
> View attachment 46043
> View attachment 46043
> ...


Do you mean you bought one? 

Let us know if they use it. Your girls might just be stubborn enough they'll ignore it.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

Regarding the egg colors, the brown pigments are on the surface of the egg, added as a layer of paint in the shell gland. The blue color of eggs is all the way through the shell and is switched on by genetics. Then olive eggs are blue shells with a brown layer on top of it. And the pink egg color you mention is an olive egg where the bloom on the shell turns the egg pink. The beautiful world of egg colors.

If you touch the egg, you remove the bloom and it can change color. The bloom has a different effect when it's dry. I have never heard about orange eggs, though.


----------



## Farmer Reese (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Do you mean you bought one?
> 
> Let us know if they use it. Your girls might just be stubborn enough they'll ignore it.


Yes, I bought it, rhen put it together. I hope they use it, lol.


----------



## boonk (13 d ago)

No Cat?


----------

